

Rentaholism over Shopaholism - alxndros

Or should be anyway, that&#x27;s the premise behind www.therentaholic.com, but I&#x27;d love feedback. If renting were easier (we deliver to you), would you do it for those things you know you&#x27;ll only use occasionally? What would you want to rent?
======
dmuth
It's a good idea, but I had to scroll down an entire page to see suggestions
for things I might be able to rent.

My suggestion would be to create a Javascript scroller at the top of the page
with suggestions for things that could be rented scrolling across the top. I
think if rental suggestions were the first thing that visitors saw, it would
better convey what your site is about.

~~~
alxndros
ok great idea thanks!

